# Bit of a mallard situation here...........



## JPH (Sep 11, 2006)

Been quite a week of greenhead whackin' in the corn of the Pacific flyway.

Sat 12/8- 2 man limit- 14 Greenies









Wed 12/12/07- 3 man limit- 21 puffies









Sat 12/15/07- 4 man limit- 28 Fatties and 2 Honkers









Sun 12/16/07- 3 man mallard limit(21) and 3 Honkers









Great week and the best month of the season still remains!


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

i guess i could come and help you deal with your situation, but its guna cost ya! nice shootin :beer:


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

nice ducks!
I also hunt the pacific flyway
were do you hunt?


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Way to go man, its awsome to see that many dead ducks and not one suzie! Give yourself a pat on the back.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice pics and good work.
Happy Holidays,
Dan


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Whacking um and stacking um!!

nice to see a kid out there!

Thats what gets him on Qwack not Crack!! :lol:


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Very nice. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Benelliman (Apr 4, 2005)

So how much did each trip cost?

I'm assuming you had to pay to get on those fields correct?


----------



## JPH (Sep 11, 2006)

Benelliman, it cost gas $ and time for scouting. But thanks for your concern.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Good to see you are still pounding them John. :beer: Save some energy for next season.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

JPH - are those snow covers on avery blinds? I'm just wondering how you like them as I am thinking of getting one. Seems like I've heard mixed opinions on them. Thanks


----------



## JPH (Sep 11, 2006)

Aaron, I will be ready to rock come Sept. Can't wait.

Slough, they are FA covers on X landr' blinds. We love them. Couldn't hunt in the snow we have without them.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

jeez way to shot them up
we hit a corn field this year and just shot them up
but nice pics


----------

